# opinions wanted! best gravel tires



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

With all of the choices out there im wanting some input from people who have actually used and liked a set or mixed set of tires. I ride a lot of gravel and easy trails on my cross bike (35c max width) and always run tubless. So what has worked best for you on gravel and singletrack?


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been using kenda small block 8 35c up front and a kenda kommando pro 32c in the rear. Both set up tubeless and haven't had any issues. The small block is a wire bead that I was able to get popped up after some fighting, but I actually have been pleased with the small block. At 35c have you looked at the Panaracer Gravel King? That has been getting awesome reviews. I think maxxis just released a bunch of new gravel tires, I would look them up.


----------



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks! im actually running a small block up front already and it has been a good tire, just wish it had a bit more side grip in loose terrain


----------

